# Not Inc2 or IncS Related but would like your OPINION



## lefty (Jul 15, 2011)

So my 2 year contract is nearly up and I am looking into buying either the Galaxy Nexus or the HTC Rezound.

I would really like your OPINION as I am having a hard time on deciding which one to get.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Id wait for ces and see whats coming.


----------



## Devator22 (Dec 26, 2011)

I've heard a few people say the rezound is better. Depends on your opinion of sense, really.

Sent from my mobile typewriter with tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Tried both got the Nexus after the Thunderbolt. But I'm an AOSP kinda guy so I'm partially biased.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Tried both got the Nexus after the Thunderbolt. But I'm an AOSP kinda guy so I'm partially biased.


now that the rezound can be unlocked im sure cm7 & cm9 will come. the gnexus is nice but as i said if you have an upgrade you might as well sit on it for awhile at this point.


----------



## TheWizKid95 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'd go for the rezound if you cant wait a bit, but if you can i would wait to see what's going to be released at CES
My contract expires on the 9th of February and i need to start looking for a replacement too


----------



## aardvark502 (Aug 3, 2011)

Had an upgrade also from my Inc 2 after playing with both I chose the gnex

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## circy (Dec 10, 2011)

In waiting I was due in November on my other line I just got a bigger battery and run mine clocked up do it feels new LOL.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 29, 2011)

I would till rezound gets s-off and purchase that. Seriously, I don't think anyone needs a quad-core smartphone. I don't think ces is going to be really worth anything.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

sjpritch25 said:


> I would till rezound gets s-off and purchase that. Seriously, I don't think anyone needs a quad-core smartphone. I don't think ces is going to be really worth anything.


sadly soo far i agree with you. ces even though it just kicked off is sorta depressing this year. i hope we see more powerhouses announced.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't think the Galaxy Nexus is rootable, but I'm not sure I think I just read that on xda a while ago.


----------



## tifford (Sep 16, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> I don't think the Galaxy Nexus is rootable, but I'm not sure I think I just read that on xda a while ago.


Umm... joke?

I had an incredible and loved it. I loved sense initially, but then fell in love with all of the development and rom varieties.

I jumped between the Rezound and Nexus for a couple weeks. Keeping each for a week to help my decision. My opinion/conclusion:

The hardware is better on the Rezound. Signal is stronger. Speakers are stronger. Feels stronger is terms of build quality. Its a little narrower and is easier to use one handed. The camera rocks your socks off. The battery lasts longer on the Rezound. And the beats headphones are just awesome and a great perk.

I like the software on the Nexus more. Its completely s-off and completely customizable. ICS is so clean, efficient, and pretty







There are already tons of roms for it with tons of options. I love the huge screen with the on-screen buttons.

I ended up going with the nexus. I'm a crack flasher, so knowing its never going to be forgotten by developers for YEARS sold it for me. The signal / battery / camera aren't as good, but they still are more than enough for me. I really had a tough time deciding, because they're both great phones.

Being a flash-o-holic, my biggest concern initially was that the nexus would only have 4.0 AOSP rom options, and that the Rezound would have many more options eventually (2.3 aosp, 2.3 sense, 4.0 aosp, 4.0 sense, miui, etc). But I'm too impatient. And its going to take months for RIL to be figured out to get the variety of roms for the Rezound that I crave. And by that time, HTC will have out their next biggest and brightest thing, and the developers' focus will jump to that.

I'm confident that the nexus will feed my flash-o-holic ways for years to come. With all of the aosp ics roms, miui, jellybean 5.0, and then all of the themes for ics, the touch buttons, and everything else... I'm happy with my choice









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

tifford said:


> Umm... joke?
> 
> I had an incredible and loved it. I loved sense initially, but then fell in love with all of the development and rom varieties.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I was not sure, just read that on xda a while ago.


----------

